# Non Smokers- Would You Date A Person That Smokes?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

To any non smokers, would you date a person that smokes?

Why or why not?

I don't smoke and have never dated a woman that smokes before. Just never ran into that situation before.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to smoke. I wasn't pressured to stop, but I did anyway because I didn't want to smell disgusting for my girlfriend.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

If they didn't try to pressure me into doing it yeah.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes. It's not something I'd like, just because I'd be concerned about their health. But I don't mind the smell and it wouldn't be a dealbreaker if I really got along well with the person.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Probably not. I have before and I kept getting bronchitis. And I'm a very clean person so having the particles and smell in everything like bed would be too much.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Having been living in a housemate situation with a smoker for a year, I can quite confidently say that I would not want to date someone who smokes. There is no escape from the smoke. It will always find its way through. And she doesn't even notice, because she is the source of the smell.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Not for this guy. It wreaks too much and plus the health concern (if I were in a serious relationship).


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I wouldn't date a woman who doesn't suck on at least 10 cigs a day.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah if they're not a heavvvvvvy smoker.


----------



## SpiritBlend (Nov 7, 2014)

It depends what brand to be honest.


----------



## Travis Bickle1971 (May 7, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> To any non smokers, would you date a person that smokes?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> I don't smoke and have never dated a woman that smokes before. Just never ran into that situation before.


NEVER.

Instant dealbreaker.

I have no respect for anyone that smokes in this day and age with all the knowledge about how harmful it is. It's like saying you are proud to be a degenerate or of low intelligence.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Because I see there being no logical reason to smoke cigarettes period, my answer is probably not.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't have much of an option, practically everyone smokes nowadays it seems..


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It's one of my pet peeves but not something I'd reject someone for. Just as long as she'd keep it away from me. In the long run, it's minus. Chronic smokers die younger, leaving their partners alone. Then again, I'm overweight so I can't protest too much about that.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Heh, I made a thread just like this in the past (when I was dating a smoker and it bothered me). Now, after knowing what kind of problems I had with my now-ex because of it, I wouldn't date a smoker again.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I've dated 2 people that smoked, and it wasn't a big deal(smell wise) but it was a turnoff because it was like a crutch they had to use every day. Dependance isn't an attractive quality...so no, I wouldn't date a smoker.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, if it were a very nice man otherwise, and we were mutually affectionate, then yes.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

It's hard to quit smoking. Well in my case if i started dating a guy and he wanted me to stop due to health issues i'll quit i'll keep smoking tho if he doesn't care, but i'd try to stop on my own.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

While I'd rather date someone who doesn't smoke, it's pretty close to a non-factor for me. The smell doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't date but if I was dating someone, smoking wouldn't be an issue. If I was going to marry a smoker, we'd have to talk about setting up a smoking room with a ventilation system to vent the smoke outside. I would never make someone stand out in the cold unless I didn't like them.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope tried it, it didn't work. Smoking is too gross. They always smell stale, their breath is terrible, kissing them feels like you are making out with an ashtray and the smoke bothers my asthma and causes me piercing headaches.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Depends. If they have an occasional cigarette I probably wouldn't care, but if a chain smoker then no.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely not. I have asthma attacks when I inhale secondhand smoke, plus I don't look favorably upon smokers who smoke in front of others.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

SuperSky said:


> Having been living in a housemate situation with a smoker for a year, I can quite confidently say that I would not want to date someone who smokes. There is no escape from the smoke. It will always find its way through. And she doesn't even notice, because she is the source of the smell.





veron said:


> Heh, I made a thread just like this in the past (when I was dating a smoker and it bothered me). Now, after knowing what kind of problems I had with my now-ex because of it, I wouldn't date a smoker again.





Noca said:


> Nope tried it, it didn't work. Smoking is too gross. * They always smell stale, their breath is terrible, kissing them feels like you are making out with an ashtray *and the smoke bothers my asthma and causes me piercing headaches.


These are things that I would worry about. I hate cigarette smoke and it bothers my allergies a bit. Plus I've never kissed someone that smokes but I would be reluctant to because of the bolded part of Noca's post.

I used to have friends that smoked. One time we were all in a car together- me being the only non smoker- and by the time the night was over I could hardly breathe and had respiratory problems the day after from being stuck in the car with 4 other people smoking in it.



Freiheit said:


> Depends. If they have an occasional cigarette I probably wouldn't care, but if a chain smoker then no.


If she just rarely/occasionally smoked then I might be able to deal with it but if she is a chain smoker- definitely not.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have asthma & cigarette smoke triggers it quite quickly so it wouldn't be practical. We'd have to have a truly divine bond for me to try to work around it. Got no issues with herb or shisha though


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm a non-smoker and I would rather date a smoker than a vehement non-smoker. Too many of my nearest and dearest smoke for me to have much patience for people who get all precious about second-hand smoke (unless they have health problems). That's a massive pet peeve of mine. Like, smoking is already banned indoors in public places, so if you expect your friend to stand ten feet away from you outdoors or not smoke around you in their own home then you're a dick.

Also I just really like the smell of tobacco and cigarette smoke. It reminds me of home.



Noca said:


> Nope tried it, it didn't work. Smoking is too gross. They always smell stale, their breath is terrible, kissing them feels like you are making out with an ashtray and the smoke bothers my asthma and causes me piercing headaches.


Everyone always mentions that, but I've kissed a few smokers and never noticed this.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

No, its disgusting. I would prefer to be with someone that was into living a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

No, I have bronchiectasis and I'm also allergic to tabacco. As a child being around second smoke for even a little while would basically give me pneumonia. It wasn't until later that we found out why.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They'd have to be really really amazing in every other way. And then I'd be caving in but I'd really, really rather not.

(Sorry if I offend anyone but he did ask why, so I'm going to be honest)

I can't stand the smell, it clings to everything. When I used to sit with my dad in the living room and he'd smoke in there, my clothes would basically have to be washed and I'd have to have a shower to get the smell out of my hair. I don't even have a good sense of smell but it was still obvious.

Also overtime many people kind of cough like they are dying every morning and this is really off putting, just made me really worried hearing my dad do that.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They'd have to be really really amazing in every other way. And then I'd be caving in but I'd really, really rather not.
> 
> (Sorry if I offend anyone but he did ask why, so I'm going to be honest)
> 
> ...


Yea the smell gets in everything, If my clothes have been in the living room they end up stinking of it (also turns anything white in the room gross) even the dogs smell of smoke.

I'm sure at some point in the future smoking with pets in the same room all day will be considered animal cruelty.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nine times out of ten, when I start a thread asking a question similar to this, it is out of general curiosity. 

However this time there is something more to it. There is a girl where I work, she is actually working for another company that got the okay to take surveys in the place I work at, and I think she may be interested. But she mentioned going outside for smoke breaks which made me kind of pause.

Though I'm probably getting ahead of myself since I don't know her well at all yet and have no idea how much she smokes etc.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

This thread makes me worry that I stink of smoke and I don't even smoke. I had no idea it was that pungent.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> To any non smokers, would you date a person that smokes?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> I don't smoke and have never dated a woman that smokes before. Just never ran into that situation before.


No. Although if you found out after you started to like her it is very conflicting. From then on though it is pretty easry after that ends. I refuse to associate with those who smoke.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> No. Although if you found out after you started to like her it is very conflicting. From then on though it is pretty easry after that ends. *I refuse to associate with those who smoke*.


Why?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

VincentAdultman said:


> Why?


Because you can tell who you are by the people you are around.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> Because you can tell who you are by the people you are around.


Could you answer less vaguely?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> Because you can tell who you are by the people you are around.


And being around smokers makes you who?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> This thread makes me worry that I stink of smoke and I don't even smoke. I had no idea it was that pungent.


Not trying to make you worry, but if you hang out often with smokers, then you may have become desensitized to the smell.

Being a non smoker that doesn't hang around smokers, I can tell you that I can quite easily smell cigarette smoke on someone.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> Not trying to make you worry, but if you hang out often with smokers, then you may have become desensitized to the smell.
> 
> Being a non smoker that doesn't hang around smokers, I can tell you that I can quite easily smell cigarette smoke on someone.


Same here. I know it instantly and also because my relative smokes.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Shameful said:


> And being around smokers makes you who?


You asked so I am gonna say it. A moron.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I think a large portion of the smell is psychosomatic. I've known plenty of people who were horribly offended by the smell... only after being told there was a smoker in the room.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Shameful said:


> I think a large portion of the smell is psychosomatic. I've known plenty of people who were horribly offended by the smell... only after being told there was a smoker in the room.


I highly doubt it. I don't think "offended" is the right word to use either.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Shameful said:


> I think a large portion of the smell is psychosomatic. I've known plenty of people who were horribly offended by the smell... only after being told there was a smoker in the room.


LOL, are you joking? Cigarette smoke is one of the strongest smells that exists.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> LOL, are you joking? Cigarette smoke is one of the strongest smells that exists.


Tru


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

VincentAdultman said:


> I highly doubt it. I don't think "offended" is the right word to use either.


"Disgusted" is more like it.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> "Disgusted" is more like it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lisbeth said:


> This thread makes me worry that I stink of smoke and I don't even smoke. I had no idea it was that pungent.


You've gone nose blind. They need to make a commercial like this only stage an intervention for a smoker and have hundreds of loaded ashtrays, a cloud of thick smoke, and have the couch one giant smoldering cigarette.






If you live in a house with a smoker, even when you stop smelling it, others smell it on your clothes. You can be around a smoker, travel elsewhere to another building, and the smell of smoke will jump off your clothes and continue smelling up the room long after you are gone, even though never smoked at all.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Noca said:


> You've gone nose blind. They need to make a commercial like this only stage an intervention for a smoker and have hundreds of loaded ashtrays, a cloud of thick smoke, and have the couch one giant smoldering cigarette.


Yes!!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Not trying to make you worry, but if you hang out often with smokers, then you may have become desensitized to the smell.
> 
> Being a non smoker that doesn't hang around smokers, I can tell you that I can quite easily smell cigarette smoke on someone.





Noca said:


> You've gone nose blind. They need to make a commercial like this only stage an intervention for a smoker and have hundreds of loaded ashtrays, a cloud of thick smoke, and have the couch one giant smoldering cigarette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live with the heaviest smoker I've ever met. I knew I was desensitised to the smell, but I guess I stink. Whatever.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> You asked so I am gonna say it. A moron.


For what reason? Is being around someone who smokes going to give me lung cancer? Or is it because all smokers are filthy degenerates? Both of these examples are clearly untrue.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoking is for *dorks *and I wouldn't be caught *dead* with a _*dork*_!!!!!!!


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

East said:


> Smoking is for *dorks *and I wouldn't be caught *dead* with a _*dork*_!!!!!!!


Whats a Dork?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> Is being around someone who smokes going to give me lung cancer?


Or throat cancer, breast cancer, lung disease, heart disease, stroke, etc. The list is not good.

Being occasionally around it in public probably isn't going to do long term harm, and it doesn't really qualify one as a 'moron', but if you _live with a smoker_ who _smokes in the house_, then the health risks are something to seriously think about.

Personally, I would only live with someone who smoked on condition that they don't smoke indoors. Otherwise, it would be of little concern to me.

With regard to people generalizing all smokers as disgusting, rude, or what have you - The stigma comes from, at least in part, the smokers who don't care where their smoke goes and don't even abide by "do not smoke here" signs. For instance, I was visiting someone in the hospital last month and every time I went there, smokers would be right outside or on the walkway leading up to it. Meanwhile, it's_ illegal_ to be smoking anywhere closer to a hospital than its sidewalk. Plus... *It's a hospital!!* I mean, _hello???_

That's the sort of stuff that leads people to b**** about smokers indiscriminately. The generalization may not be accurate in many cases, but their fellow smokers are not helping the cause.

As for dating a smoker - it wouldn't be smell or hygiene that puts me off it; it would be the long term health risks (and mortality) that it poses to her. I suppose everyone dies eventually, but why speed up the process?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

VincentAdultman said:


> Whats a Dork?


u are


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Or throat cancer, breast cancer, lung disease, heart disease, stroke, etc. The list is not good.
> 
> Being occasionally around it in public probably isn't going to do long term harm, and it doesn't really qualify one as a 'moron', but if you _live with a smoker_ who _smokes in the house_, then the health risks are something to seriously think about.
> 
> Personally, I would only live with someone who smoked on condition that they don't smoke indoors. Otherwise, it would be of little concern to me.


You can get all of those cancers without being around someone who smokes. You can escape any cancer at all while smoking for decades (unlikely, but it does happen). I'm not advocating smoking, because I think it's stupid to willfully put your health at risk that way (and I've seen firsthand how smoking and alcohol have wrecked my dad's health beyond repair) but secondhand I think the risks are negligible. I'm more likely to die due to somebody else's **** driving than I am to die due to somebody's secondhand smoke.



Just Lurking said:


> With regard to people generalizing all smokers as disgusting, rude, or what have you - The stigma comes from, at least in part, the smokers who don't care where their smoke goes and don't even abide by "do not smoke here" signs. For instance, I was visiting someone in the hospital last month and every time I went there, smokers would be right outside or on the walkway leading up to it. Meanwhile, it's_ illegal_ to be smoking anywhere closer to a hospital than its sidewalk. Plus... *It's a hospital!!* I mean, _hello???_
> 
> That's the sort of stuff that leads people to b**** about smokers indiscriminately. The generalization may not be accurate in many cases, but their fellow smokers are not helping the cause.


Those aren't anywhere near the majority of smokers tho, just as drunk and disorderlies don't represent the majority of people who drink either.



Just Lurking said:


> As for dating a smoker - it wouldn't be smell or hygiene that puts me off it; it would be the long term health risks (and mortality) that it poses to her. I suppose everyone dies eventually, but why speed up the process?


This I can't argue with at all. Would I date a smoker? No question. Would I marry a smoker, if they refused to quit? Not sure. To be honest, yes, because finding the right person would be such a miracle there isn't much I would let put me off, but the effect on their health is such a big deal. Some people come off lightly - moderate smokers tend to - but I've seen what longterm *heavy* smoking/drinking does to somebody and it's so painful to watch. It's an understatement to say it sucks when somebody prizes their addiction over their love for their family and themselves (which has been my situation with my father growing up). But unless I was so serious with somebody that we really were planning a future together, I figure their health and their choices surrounding it are just that - theirs.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

East said:


> u are


Huh... I don't smoke though, does that matter?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

VincentAdultman said:


> Huh... I don't smoke though, does that matter?


smokers = *dorks
*non-smokers = not necessarily dorks but can be dorks through different means

there you go


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

East said:


> smokers = *dorks
> *non-smokers = not necessarily dorks but can be dorks through different means
> 
> there you go


What means are those? so I can avoid them in the future.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

VincentAdultman said:


> What means are those? so I can avoid them in the future.


sorry but once a dork always a dork

*crailslides off railing*


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

East said:


> sorry but once a dork always a dork
> 
> *crailslides off railing*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

East said:


> smokers = *dorks
> *non-smokers = not necessarily dorks but can be dorks through different means
> 
> there you go


 What about this guy?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What about this guy?


you already know the answer

no more questions


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

To people who smoke: If you chewed your tobacco then strangers won't be all up on your case. But you rather be a nuisance by smoking tobacco to only turn around & play the victim card.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

if he was fine on the eyes, then yes.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Travis Bickle1971 said:


> NEVER.
> 
> Instant dealbreaker.
> 
> I have no respect for anyone that smokes in this day and age with all the knowledge about how harmful it is. It's like saying you are proud to be a degenerate or of low intelligence.


Most people can't socialize w/o drinking, smoking or being on some type of drugs. I find it funny how some of the most talkative people are quite as a mouse when they are sober & I see that as a sign of insecurity. It takes a confident person like me to be sober at all times & be able to take on anything life throw at you.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't really know how I'd handle that situation. I don't think I would because I simply hate smoking and everything about it. Guess I've got to set some limitations for myself, right?

Don't think I'd want to be with someone who so obviously cares so little about throwing away their health and harming themselves. Plus it isn't attractive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lisbeth said:


> but secondhand I think the risks are negligible. I'm more likely to die due to somebody else's **** driving than I am to die due to somebody's secondhand smoke.





> SHS causes lung cancer in people who have never smoked. Even brief exposure can damage cells in ways that set the cancer process in motion. The Surgeon General estimates that living with a smoker increases the chance of getting lung cancer by 20% to 30%.





> Secondhand smoke (SHS) can cause harm in many ways. Each year in the United States alone, it's responsible for:
> 
> An estimated 42,000 deaths from heart disease in people who are current non-smokers
> About 3,400 lung cancer deaths in non-smoking adults
> ...


You are wrong about the risks of second hand smoke being negligible. Especially since you say you are live with the heaviest smoker you know. While everyone is at risk of cancer, which increases the longer you live, the risk of multiple cancers, not just lung cancer are significantly higher with second hand smoke exposure.

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancercauses/tobaccocancer/secondhand-smoke


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Probably not. It's a turnoff for me tbh.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nope it's gross.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

One glitch I have in my views is my dislike of pot smokers. I'd rather have a cig smoker around, even though it's way more harmful. Both are disgusting, but a weed smoker might actually be a no-go for me. I have a very negative attitude toward it, though maybe for no good reason.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Cigarettes are a no go. I would not date someone who smoked cigarettes with very few possible exceptions. As far as weed goes, I don't mind if they smoke as long as they aren't a super stoner. Actually it would be pretty great to smoke weed with a significant other. We could do cool and sexy smoke tricks.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Only if she doesn't have yellow teeth and wrinkles.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I wouldn't. Smoking is a huge turn off for me. And one of my pet peeves is when I'm hanging out with people who smoke and they have to go outside every 40 minutes to have a smoke :bash


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It would be difficult, but if she had other good qualities, I can't say I wouldn't.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

srschirm said:


> It would be difficult, but if she had other good qualities, I can't say I wouldn't.


Here's the thing. Everyone has something negative about them. Nobody is perfect. If smoking is the biggest hit to their characters, then by all means I will date them.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ignopius said:


> Here's the thing. Everyone has something negative about them. Nobody is perfect. If smoking is the biggest hit to their characters, then by all means I will date them.


That's pretty much how I feel as well. If everything else about her is great, then that's okay. Lord knows I have my own faults.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I'm a non-smoker and I would rather date a smoker than a vehement non-smoker. Too many of my nearest and dearest smoke for me to have much patience for people who get all precious about second-hand smoke (unless they have health problems). That's a massive pet peeve of mine. Like, smoking is already banned indoors in public places, so if you expect your friend to stand ten feet away from you outdoors or not smoke around you in their own home then you're a dick.


Second-hand smoke causes health problems in pretty much everyone - it's an extremely toxic substance, and it's actually MORE harmful than smoking a cigarette yourself. It's a massive pet peeve of mine when people don't have the common decency to smoke away from others instead of putting the health of everyone around them at risk. Those people are the dicks in this situation. I have family members who smoke, but they are polite enough to step outside to do so.



lisbeth said:


> Those aren't anywhere near the majority of smokers tho, just as drunk and disorderlies don't represent the majority of people who drink either.


I'm not so sure about this. I see SO many smokers who stand directly in front of buildings blowing smoke in the faces of everyone who enters and exits. It's extremely inconsiderate - you can't stand just a few feet outside the entrance? Really? Just the other day, I had to go through the back entrance into my apartment because there were two incredibly rude people sitting right on the front steps, blocking the doorway and smoking. I've already had several asthma attacks because of this - the other week I had one so bad that I collapsed on the sidewalk and had to sit there for 10 minutes until it stopped so I could go home. I was short of breath and had fluid in my lungs for the rest of the week.



Noca said:


> You are wrong about the risks of second hand smoke being negligible. Especially since you say you are live with the heaviest smoker you know. While everyone is at risk of cancer, which increases the longer you live, the risk of multiple cancers, not just lung cancer are significantly higher with second hand smoke exposure.
> 
> http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancercauses/tobaccocancer/secondhand-smoke


This. Not to mention that secondhand smoke can cause asthma in children. That's why I have zero respect for anyone who smokes right in front of their children or infants.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> it's actually MORE harmful than smoking a cigarette yourself.


It may be more toxic, but the quantities inhaled are going to be far less than first hand smoke from actually smoking a cigarette yourself. Brief exposure like walking past someone smoking won't give you cancer. (although though it is terrible for asthma sufferers) If you live with a smoker then the risk level is close to being a "light smoker".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_smoking#Evidence


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> It may be more toxic, but the quantities inhaled are going to be far less than first hand smoke from actually smoking a cigarette yourself. Brief exposure like walking past someone smoking won't give you cancer. (although though it is terrible for asthma sufferers) If you live with a smoker then the risk level is close to being a "light smoker".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_smoking#Evidence


What if they have to live with a smoker and inhale large quantities of it every day?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> What if they have to live with a smoker and inhale large quantities of it every day?


These meta-analyses show that there is a statistically significant and consistent association between lung cancer risk in spouses of smokers and exposure to second-hand tobacco smoke from the spouse who smokes. The excess risk is of the order of 20% for women and 30% for men


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> These meta-analyses show that there is a statistically significant and consistent association between lung cancer risk in spouses of smokers and exposure to second-hand tobacco smoke from the spouse who smokes. The excess risk is of the order of 20% for women and 30% for men


I wonder why it's higher for men.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> *Second-hand smoke causes health problems in pretty much everyone - it's an extremely toxic substance, and it's actually MORE harmful than smoking a cigarette yourself.* It's a massive pet peeve of mine when people don't have the common decency to smoke away from others instead of putting the health of everyone around them at risk. Those people are the dicks in this situation. I have family members who smoke, but they are polite enough to step outside to do so.


I just don't buy that. How can it be more harmful than smoking a cigarette yourself? That doesn't make any sense. You're breathing in a little bit of smoke once in a while along with the other air in the room whereas they're taking it in directly along with all the tar and whatever else. They'll be smoking many cigarettes each day whereas you're not going to be around them 24/7. What anybody else gets is totally dilute.

If second-hand smoke was such a deadly threat then I feel like more people would be getting ill because of it. As it is, there aren't many people around who aren't exposed to a certain amount of smoke, and yet we aren't all dropping like flies. It was less than ten years ago that smoking was banned in public places, so until recently we were all exposed to much more smoke than we are now... but older generations have survived just fine.

All this is hugely overblown, imo. It reminds me of new parents who refuse to touch their babies without using hand sanitiser first or people who wash fruit before they eat it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I wonder why it's higher for men.


In general women are healthier and live longer than men.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2...ounger-than-women-the-guys-are-fragile-thesis

Men are more likely to get and die from most types of cancer.

http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20110712/men-have-higher-cancer-death-rates-than-women


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I just don't buy that.* How can it be more harmful than smoking a cigarette yourself? *That doesn't make any sense. You're breathing in a little bit of smoke once in a while along with the other air in the room whereas they're taking it in directly along with all the tar and whatever else. They'll be smoking many cigarettes each day whereas you're not going to be around them 24/7. What anybody else gets is totally dilute.


It's not. The toxicity of the smoke may be 4 times higher, but you inhale less of it. However, as I stated earlier, the risk of developing lung cancer is 20 to 30% higher for spouses of smokers. They say that being in the same room as a smoker is equivalent to being a "light smoker"


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

It depends on the person. Vehement non-smokers bother me more than smokers.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I just don't buy that. How can it be more harmful than smoking a cigarette yourself? That doesn't make any sense. You're breathing in a little bit of smoke once in a while along with the other air in the room whereas they're taking it in directly along with all the tar and whatever else. They'll be smoking many cigarettes each day whereas you're not going to be around them 24/7. What anybody else gets is totally dilute.
> 
> If second-hand smoke was such a deadly threat then I feel like more people would be getting ill because of it. As it is, there aren't many people around who aren't exposed to a certain amount of smoke, and yet we aren't all dropping like flies. It was less than ten years ago that smoking was banned in public places, so until recently we were all exposed to much more smoke than we are now... but older generations have survived just fine.
> 
> All this is hugely overblown, imo. It reminds me of new parents who refuse to touch their babies without using hand sanitiser first or people who wash fruit before they eat it.


It didn't make sense to me when I read it, either, but apparently it's four times more toxic and contains much higher levels of chemicals such as carbon monoxide, nitrosamines, and ammonia. Lots of people do get ill from frequent exposure to cigarette smoke, especially children. 1 of every 5 deaths are caused by cigarettes, so it isn't as overblown as you think. Not to mention all of the other respiratory illnesses it causes and exacerbates. About 10 percent of the population has asthma - those of us who have it are susceptible to asthma attacks (which are extremely dangerous and can be fatal) depending on whether or not we notice the tiny cigarette in the hand of the person walking in front of us on the street. So yes, it's a big issue whether you choose to downplay it or not.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Absolutely not


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nope.
Passive smoking is really dangerous.
I don't think I really will have a choice though. Haha


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

well.... maybe, but then i would remind him all the time, how smoking is bad for you, it can cause lung cancer, erectile dysfunction and make his dick smaller. :yes


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> This thread makes me worry that I stink of smoke and I don't even smoke. I had no idea it was that pungent.


Its filthy, and ruins everything - clothes, electronics, paint, it saturates everything. Every multi dwelling unit I've ever lived in has reeked of smoke even though they supposedly have a no smoking rule.. it just saturates everything and it will never come out of the walls, woodwork, carpeting, hell look at what it does to their lungs. Its about the single biggest indicator that someone doesn't give a **** about their body or people around them.

Seriously, your lungs are about as thick as a piece of paper and you're going to do this to them?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


> Its filthy, and ruins everything - clothes, electronics, paint, it saturates everything. Every multi dwelling unit I've ever lived in has reeked of smoke even though they supposedly have a no smoking rule.. it just saturates everything and it will never come out of the walls, woodwork, carpeting, hell look at what it does to their lungs. Its about the single biggest indicator that someone doesn't give a **** about their body or people around them.
> 
> Seriously, your lungs are about as thick as a piece of paper and you're going to do this to them?


I hate that too. One downside of living in apartments.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Its filthy, and ruins everything - clothes, electronics, paint, it saturates everything. Every multi dwelling unit I've ever lived in has reeked of smoke even though they supposedly have a no smoking rule..


 You poor thing! Give me a second and let me see if I can fix you a bottle.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lisbeth said:


> If second-hand smoke was such a deadly threat then I feel like more people would be getting ill because of it. As it is, there aren't many people around who aren't exposed to a certain amount of smoke, and yet we aren't all dropping like flies. It was less than ten years ago that smoking was banned in public places, so until recently we were all exposed to much more smoke than we are now... but older generations have survived just fine..


I thought I just wrote a post about the 10,000s that die every year from second hand smoke. While the risk is obviously much lower just walking by a smoker, having to be in the same room with them such as living with them, being trapped in a car with them, working day after day with smokers indoors definitely can and does kill. The numbers I listed are just for the United States, multiply that by the world and second hand smoke kills a lot of people. Then add all the deaths of smokers themselves. Cancer and heart disease caused by smoking is very real whether or not you wish to acknowledge it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep. I don't want smoking _inside_ my apartment, though.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Having lived with a chain smoker before - never again lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. The smell gets on their hair and panties.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

So what if she only did all her smoking naked on the balcony with a hair cover?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Shameful said:


> So what if she only did all her smoking naked on the balcony with a hair cover?


It would still be like licking an ash tray when you kiss her...


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Definitely not. I can't stand the smell of smoke, and I'm guessing kissing them would be worse.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You poor thing! Give me a second and let me see if I can fix you a bottle.


If you like it then go for it, I've lived in at least 3 places that were posted/hell even built as 'non-smoking' and some retard smoking in the units made it permeate the wiring/walls/etc and the entire place smells like a bar. It was dandy when my gf's son was 5 and nasty smoke fumes coming out the light fixtures and walls. It destroys buildings, there is a good reason 99% of places ban/evict smokers now if they catch them smoking in the units.


----------



## TTSP (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm an ex-smoker who has no sense of smell so I would definitely date a smoker


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

I would, if I liked them enough. But I'd also try to get them to stop. I'd care about them and want them to be healthy.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope, because I find it disgusting, smelly and a colossal waste of money.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

never in a million years. its gross.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

She better be worth it.










Even still maybe a couple a day, tops.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Absolutely not. I used to smoke and be in a relationship with someone who didn't. I feel remorseful as hell about it. And I have passed on relationships with some beautiful women since I stopped smoking in 1986. It's disgusting.


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

No thanks! Dad smoked and as a kid I didn't think anything of it but now after not being around it for 24 years? Cig smoke irritates my eyes and lungs so... can't have it!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


That's from the movie '_The Edge of Love_'. Lots of sexy smoking in that film.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

No, i dont like the smell. Or maybe I would date them if they promise to quit within a month or something


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The real problem is the first thing smoking does is deaden the senses.. Smokers don't realize how truly nasty they smell or how repellent the habit is, and for non-smokers the wall of stench is pretty damn hard thing to overlook or deal with for very long.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Don't forget the guys.










He had a sexy fate, too:

http://time.com/1935/marlboro-man-eric-lawson-dies-of-lung-disease/


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> All this is hugely overblown, imo. It reminds me of new parents who refuse to touch their babies without using hand sanitiser first or *people who wash fruit before they eat it*.


So you are telling me that you eat apples w/o washing them?......Do you know how many customers have put their hands on those apples after doing some ungodly things beforehand?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

MildSA said:


> So you are telling me that you eat apples w/o washing them?......Do you know how many customers have put their hands on those apples after doing some ungodly things beforehand?


Not to mention the workers who may or may not have washed their hands before stocking them...


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Not to mention what may or may not have happened during transport. Those truckers can get awfully lonely, I hear.


For those who look closely while staring at the fruit at the grocery store -- oh yes, the fruit stares back.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I've dated smokers. Personally, people don't smoke inside my apartment. If we were dating, I'm sure gum or a breath mint would work well.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

*goes to clean fruit bowl*


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

If i really liked them I could probably learn to deal, but it would be a major negative for me.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MildSA said:


> So you are telling me that you eat apples w/o washing them?......Do you know how many customers have put their hands on those apples after doing some ungodly things beforehand?


I don't usually buy loose apples. I buy the ones in sealed plastic bags.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> Not to mention the workers who may or may not have washed their hands before stocking them...


I have not died yet.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Major dealbreaker. I grew up with both parents smoking so I didn't know what the smell was like until they quit. Now I absolutely hate it and can't stand it. Smoking is disgusting and extremely unhealthy (for you and those around you). I used to get made fun of at school for smelling like smoke.

If they quit and don't have that smoke smell anywhere anymore, then they're fine.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Even vaping is kind of nasty/turnoff I think. I think its probably not as unhealthy, definitely doesn't have the same reek of cigarettes but ultimately the addiction/dependency is still there and I still think they aren't really safe either.


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

you're asking this on an anxiety-related forum. i'm sure there's plenty of smokers here. :b

i would, since i'm unfortunately a smoker myself (hooked from my teenage years). cigarette breaks are quite the bonding experience.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

PhilipJ said:


> you're asking this on an anxiety-related forum. i'm sure there's plenty of smokers here. :b
> 
> i would, since i'm unfortunately a smoker myself (hooked from my teenage years). cigarette breaks are quite the bonding experience.


I have hung out with Smokers on their Cigarette breaks before! 

But have never smoked myself


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

PhilipJ said:


> you're asking this on an anxiety-related forum. i'm sure there's plenty of smokers here. :b
> 
> i would, since i'm unfortunately a smoker myself (hooked from my teenage years). cigarette breaks are quite the bonding experience.


I will never smoke. One of my relatives died from a smoking related disease.


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

don't smoke, it's just a crutch that you don't need.

the funny part is that it only starts feeling good as you become addicted. before that it just makes you feel sick. i was drinking and smoking so it eased me in without realising, like a sucker.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

For a long time it bothered me, until I met up and got close to an ex this year who smokes heavily. He used to smoke when we went out as kids, but he didn't as much back then.

The smell bothers me, but my ex doesn't smell of it - well, it's only on his breath afterwards. My mum smokes very little and yet always stinks of it.

I could live with it if it wasn't strong smelling and they were trying to quit. It would concern me over their and my health mostly.

I don't know now, honestly.


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

the only way to stop smelling cig smoke is to smoke.

i can walk into a room after 5 people have smoked 2 each and i don't smell a thing. nothing at all.


----------



## stanthevan (Nov 26, 2014)

No. It's awful for your health and I hate the smell.

If they can't have enough self-control to kick the habit, then I don't know what other things in their lives they will have problems keeping under control.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Smoking is a mugs game isn't it. It has absolutely no benefits, can give you all sorts of horrible diseases and costs a fortune. One in two long term smokers die from an illness related to smoking. Those are pretty grim odds.

I smoked for about ten years, I was on twenty a day in the end. I didn't find it too hard to quit and I am so glad that I did.

I actually don't mind the smell, the problem is that it sticks to everything. I have a suitcase that I used staying at a smokers house for a week, this was about 5 years ago and I can still smell the smoke on it!

It would be a problem for me if a potential partner was a smoker. Firstly there is no way that anyone can smoke in my house and secondly I could not accept a life partner wasting all that money on smoking. I mean I would have to really be in to them and then there would have to be some hint of them wanting to quit long term.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> Don't forget the guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dying from cig related health problems is a terrible way to go. It's no wonder why there are less people smoking every year.


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup. Both my parents smoked when I was a kid so I'm used to it. In my mind, it's not a whole lot different than people who drink on a regular basis


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Doubt it. I very highly doubt it. Never was a fan of smoking at all, nor drugs, nor drinking. Not saying we can't ever be friends or perhaps more if she has tons of redeeming qualities, can't quantify love after all.

Yet unhealthy habits are... unhealthy. I'd worry about her health and I'd prefer not to have to do that on a regular basis thinking of my significant other.

Perhaps people will regard me as a prude, wasn't my intention. Sure some people can have "satisfaction" with these vices if they're responsible enough and take it in moderation. I'm just being honest and stating one of my specific preferences. Perhaps it's how I was raised, whatever it is, I still haven't altered this thought ever it seems.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Both of my parents smoked and I've been fine around them for the most part. I'd still prefer a girl who didn't smoke though... I just think of it as disgusting and destructive. Not as bad as drinking. If someone was an alcoholic there's no way in hell I'd date them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Having lost 3 family members in the last 10 years to smoking related cancers, the habit can quite frankly **** off, it's an instant deal breaker for me.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ive dated smokers before :/

It made me sick and sad at the same time and id try not to think about it....

If the guys ONLY negative quality was that he smoked a COUPLE a day, then yeah ok. But more than like 5... F.uck no. I hate the smell the taste and they're expensive!
Plus i actually want them to outlive me aha.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> Dying from cig related health problems is a terrible way to go. It's no wonder why there are less people smoking every year.


The problem is for every one that dies, 10 more are just suffering a slow decline until they get to that point. Years of not being able to breathe, the unseen cancer silently forming and growing that they won't know about until its too late, the people losing their jaws, or other organs due to dependency on this cancer causing addiction (chew included, also gross). Basically if you could picture your perfect life partner out there, sexy and amazing doing this to themselves you're sick if you think its a positive instead of 100% all out self damage that puts you at risk of living alone and paying the high costs for years without them.


----------

